# Quel language de programmation pour dev iphone/ipad



## xds74 (30 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour, 
Quelle langage je dois apprendre pour développer sur iphone et sur ipad.
Merci


----------



## Larme (30 Janvier 2011)

Objective-C


----------



## ntx (30 Janvier 2011)

Et plus que le langage, il te faudra comprendre et maîtriser Cocoa, ce qui est bien plus ardu que d'apprendre l'Obj-C


----------

